# Airfare Increase WOW



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2010)

Just checked to see the price differences in the flght I booked last June for next June to ABQ from TPA, I got it for $188 one way, it's now $905. I can't believe that!!!




My return flight from DEN to TPA I paid $135, it is now $817. These flights are on CO Airlines With Amtrak ABQ to WGL & WGL to DEN inbetween. Man that's unreal!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 28, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Just checked to see the price differences in the flght I booked last June for next June to ABQ from TPA, I got it for $188 one way, it's now $905. I can't believe that!!! My return flight from DEN to TPA I paid $135, it is now $817. Man that's unreal!!!


I'm guessing this is either due to some event that's sucking up all the tickets or it's a result of all this consolidation we're seeing. Just a matter of time before we eventually have a monopoly. As an aside, I can't seem to coax Continental.com to sell me a ticket today for October 2011, how did you managed to buy a ticket a full year out in June?


----------



## jis (Oct 28, 2010)

Unless there is something specific filling up the plane already, the fares will come down enough to fill the plane. Check the seat charts to see how full the plane is. If it is not full just sit tight and wait for the fares to come down as they adjust inventories in various fare categories.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 28, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Just checked to see the price differences in the flght I booked last June for next June to ABQ from TPA, I got it for $188 one way, it's now $905. I can't believe that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My return flight from DEN to TPA I paid $135, it is now $817. These flights are on CO Airlines With Amtrak ABQ to WGL & WGL to DEN inbetween. Man that's unreal!!!


I just looked at some random dates in June and the fares were in the $135 range each way. Maybe your specific date is heavily booked, or perhaps the fares were being reworked and the low fares did not come up when you checked.


----------



## rail freak (Oct 28, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked to see the price differences in the flght I booked last June for next June to ABQ from TPA, I got it for $188 one way, it's now $905. I can't believe that!!! My return flight from DEN to TPA I paid $135, it is now $817. Man that's unreal!!!
> ...


you're correct, The tickets were issued 10/07/10, I was confusing this reservation with my Feb snow trip. I'm gonna ck that out now , be right back! But That price jump injust 20 days is unbelievable!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2010)

My Feb trip prices have not changed, Thank God! But those June trips are surprizing, maybe Travel Agents gobbling them up?????


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2010)

STOP THE PRESSES, I FIGURED OUT THE PROBLEM!

I HIT THE 1ST ClASS BUTTON, OOOOOPPPS< SORRY!!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 28, 2010)

Presses stopped! :lol:

For what it's worth there are lots of great deals on Southwest today. I bought a ticket from San Antonio to Denver for $60 and a ticket to San Diego for $90 each way. That's cheaper than I was paying a decade ago, not even figuring in inflation!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 28, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Presses stopped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the CO/AGR Partnership!


----------

